# trailer axle weight rating



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

A while back someone posted how to tell the weight rating of an axle by the number of bolts... Cant locate it.. can someone point me in the right direction or give me the run down?

Going to look at a 22' x 8' flatbed today.. 


answer my own question 

5 lug - 3500
6 lug - 5200
8 lug - 7000

feel free to correct me if these are incorrect.


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

my trailer has two 8 lug axles. the trailer tag shows the weight rating as 16k. purchased new two years ago.



check the max load on the tires. most often people cheap out on the tires. then that becomes the limiting figure.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

The other criticla factor in weight limit for a trailer is the hitch. The gross weight limit can be no greater that the gross weight limit of the hitch, or the axles or the added gross load of all the tires, whichever is less. I have seen several smaller bumper or frame pull trailers where the ball type hitches was the determining factor in the gross weight load for the trailer.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

pcdreams said:


> A while back someone posted how to tell the weight rating of an axle by the number of bolts... Cant locate it.. can someone point me in the right direction or give me the run down?
> 
> Going to look at a 22' x 8' flatbed today..
> 
> ...


...........All the above are correct , I would only add , an 8 lug axle can be either a 6,000 or 7,000 axle ! There should be a mfger plate attached too the axle tube to identify , specifically , which , it is . 
...........An 8 x 22 foot trailer , IF a tongue pull will require a 2 5/16th's inch ball which requires a Class 5 receiver hitch , rated at 500 lbs. of tongue weight and 10,000 lbs. of load , which would include the weight of the trailer . Also , Make Sure that , the tires on the axles are ....Load range "E" ! That trailer should have electric brakes , on Both , axles ! , fordy


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

fordy said:


> ..
> ...........An 8 x 22 foot trailer , IF a tongue pull will require a 2 5/16th's inch ball which requires a Class 5 receiver hitch , rated at 500 lbs. of tongue weight and 10,000 lbs. of load , which would include the weight of the trailer . Also , Make Sure that , the tires on the axles are ....Load range "E" ! That trailer should have electric brakes , on Both , axles ! , fordy



this is a bumper pull with a 2" hitch. 

have to check on the tires

it does have electric brakes on both axles

no idea what the weight of the trailer is. Haven't seen it yet.

I'm running a 78 3/4 pu with a 350 and manual tranny. of course I'll need a brake controller 

I have a receiver hitch rated at 6000 

From what I'm hearing this maybe to big for my truck to safely handle? Or would I just need to limit weight.

Heaviest thing I'd be hauling is a ford 3000 (4000 lbs) and perhaps a kubota b6000(another 1000).


now we all know lots of things are possible (but unsafe).. but this guy says he hauls his tractor on it with a 1/2 pu.. I dunno. Price is right but....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

pcdreams said:


> this is a bumper pull with a 2" hitch.
> 
> have to check on the tires
> 
> ...


.............If you can afford it , go to Tractor Supply and pickup , or have them order you a Class 5 , Receiver hitch ! Should be around $ 100 , plus or minus and you should be able to install yourself . It may say 500 pounds of tongue weight but it will cary 1,000 without any problem . 
............BEFORE you pay for the trailer , hookup and let it sit on your ball without any weight on the trailer so you can see HOW far down it is going to push the truck ; as it may have 1,000 pounds of tongue weight with NO load . Actually , your truck and trailer should sit fairly , LEVEL , when hooked together , with NO load . That trailer , IF built fairly strong will weigh real close to 3,000 pounds , and you can have extra leafs added to your spring pack IF you have a spring shop available to you for not a lot of money . 
.............Your truck should be equipped with a SM 465 manual trany, First gear isn't synchronized but it's a Granny gear just to get you going . That trany is a very heavy duty unit and will probably outlast the truck(and You) lol . When you load a tractor run it forward on the trailer , until both are level , then boom it down right there . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

PC,

Now you are giving enough enfo to help. I'm guessing a 7' X16' trailer. Most common size. Look at the small tag on or near the tounge to find the trailer's weight rating, usually a net and a gross. If it is shop built, then may not have this. Next, look at the hitch. It should have a gross rating on it. Then check the axles. Most likely this will be a trailer with a gross weight range of between 6,000 and 10,000 lbs, with 6 or 7500 lbs most likely. Your truck should pull it. The 7500 should handle the bare tractor weights, and the 6,000 might or might not. You might want to upgrade your truck hitch to handle up to 10,000 lbs. A lot of people haul overloaded, and I have at times too. But insurance will not cover an accident if you do, so it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

pcdreams said:


> this is a bumper pull with a 2" hitch.
> 
> There are different ratings for 2" balls. You might be able to find a 10K # 2" ball.
> 
> ...


Don't go any faster than he does.


----------

